# 10 basic strikes of gumdo



## jjanke (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could find description of the 10 basic stikes of gumdo? I was shown ten strikes at practice, but I want to practice on my own and the dojong will not be accesssible for the next two weeks. thanks, jjanke


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 26, 2004)

What style of Kumdo do you practice? 

Is it Kumdo or Kum-Bup? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## jjanke (Jan 1, 2005)

It is just called "gumdo."

jjanke


----------

